# Alternatives for trained chefs



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Working for a grocery store is no longer a bad thing for a chef.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I teach cooking classes for a major supermarket.

I gotta tell you, I love it compared to working in the restaurants that I did. I get paid more per hour, have a much more relaxed pace, get to take all unused perishables home, go home earlier, have holidays off, don't have to prep 300 crabcakes, and nobody's over my shoulder screaming at me.

:bounce:

Mark


----------

